# Arcadia D3 100 watt basking bulb help please



## Bobshaw (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi All

I've just replaced my existing Arcadia D3 100 watt bulb with a new one, however, since replacing the bulb the light keeps cutting out after about 30 minutes. I tried replacing the lamp holder with a new Arcadia clamp lamp (same as the existing holder) but to no avail.

I then removed the timer and since then it seems to be working. I've tried it with a different timer but still no joy.

The lamp is plugged into a surge protected extension along with an HO T5 canopy, the extension is the plugged to the timer. 

Does anyone know if there as an issue with these bulbs and timers together or whether it's likely the timer can't cope with surge upon start? 

The T5 still comes on just not the basking bulb.

Thanks in advance

Sanch


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bobshaw said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just replaced my existing Arcadia D3 100 watt bulb with a new one, however, since replacing the bulb the light keeps cutting out after about 30 minutes. I tried replacing the lamp holder with a new Arcadia clamp lamp (same as the existing holder) but to no avail.
> 
> ...


Hi Sanch, couple of thoughts for consideration. I have found with MVB's (of all brands including Arcadia) is they will cut out if a large enough vibration goes through the enclosure or otherwise if they are knocked sometimes ever so slightly is enough to flick them off. Some of mine have cut out for approx a few minutes before cooling down and restarting up. 

Since moving into my new place I have had problems with power surges knocking my T5 units out. Arcadia did replace them for me but like you I have mine setup on timers and I tried running mine off a surge protector to begin with and had the exact same issue. I had better luck putting the plug direct into the sockets but that means if I get hit with a power surge it is going to knock them out. I have spoken to John direct about this and he said they are working on the problem, your not the first person to have this issue. 

At the moment with my replaced units I have bought a surge protector of another brand (I haven't tried them yet) will install it all this week-end and see if I get better results but in your case it is strange the T5 lamp works and not the bulb. It may just be you have a "problem" bulb in which case I am sure John can help you. 

P.s in my main iguana enclosure I have a mega ray design MVB which are used in zoos connected to a timer. It is the highest wattage available and I have had no issues in that regard with timers. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bobshaw (Sep 7, 2016)

Fab, thanks for that I'll try a different surge protector in the meantime and have a faff about, though not too much as I don't want to blow the bulb :gasp:

Fingers crossed we can find a solution.......

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

MV is fragile, it needs stable current all of the time.

most people use timers with no issues at all, some times may interrupt the flow of current, that could be it

However, the biggest issue surrounds the many faked D3 basking lamps being offered on third party sites currently

Our genuine lamp has a 12 month guarantee and generally performs quite well,

the fakes are terrible,

so please only buy from approved dealers if buying online and keep your proof of purchase,

john


----------



## DNK (Jul 27, 2013)

My 160w D3 has performed well and is on a cheap mechanical timer, no surge protector however.
I agree though that they're quite fragile as a knock/tap to the bulb holder and they can turn off. The bulb is screwed in well to the holder so I'd imagine it's the bulb itself rather than a loose contact. I don't really touch it though so not really an issue.


----------

